# im new to this site and waiting to undergo ivf in cardiff



## tonia vel (Jan 8, 2011)

my DH 30 and me 35 been ttc for 2 1/2 yrs my DH has low mobility and i don't seem to be ovulating waiting to have a scan were the insert dye to see if i got a blockage and need to lose some weight so my bmi is 30 of below nobody in my family and friends circle knows we been trying so have nobody to chat about it to


----------

